# Clarification on T3



## Biker Boy (Mar 30, 2012)

Im finding it very difficult to find real infomation on T3, on UK-M everyone calls it T3 but all the sites ive tried to find info on it seem to call it by its chemical name or brand name. ive found liothyronine sodium, Triiodothyronine, Levothyroxine Sodium, Thyroxine Sodium (believe this is T4?) and finally Liotironina Sodica which on a site selling it is in the name of product but then in the product description is called Liothyronine Sodium.

Im very confused, can someone clarify which of these are the T3 i want please. I have a strange feeling there all exactly the same and im being silly :tongue: but i would like to know exactly what it is im putting in my body and also potentially wasting my money on.


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Cytomel?


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Tiromel?


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Levothyroxine = T4

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liothyronine = T3 (brand names tiromel and cytomel)


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Here's a good thread regarding T3 usage...

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/157566-t3-not-t3.html


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Conscript said:


> https://www.alldaychemist.com/1812-tiromel.html I used these a few times mate


Beat me to it :thumb:


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

G-man99 said:


> Beat me to it :thumb:


 :smartass:


----------



## Biker Boy (Mar 30, 2012)

Thanks for link guys, its the first time ive ran T3 was going to use it with Clen 2 on 2 off like has been recomended on here. Im planning to start at 50 mcg, then next day 75mcg then probably go to 100mcg just so i can get a feel of how it affects me before jumping straight in to the full dose.

Is the all day chemist Tiromel good stuff? its half the price of united pharmacies T3. its also out of stock atmo


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

ADC cheaper than UP from what I can see - either way I'm sure they'll be back in stock, but if you search hard enough you can find T3 on U.K based sites! :innocent:


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Actually scrub that, U.K sites have ramped their prices well over the top for T3, ADC or UP is as cheap and reliable as they come! :thumbup1:


----------



## Biker Boy (Mar 30, 2012)

cheers ADC it is then, lets hope they come in stock soon. whats the delivery time like for ADC?


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Biker Boy said:


> cheers ADC it is then, lets hope they come in stock soon. whats the delivery time like for ADC?


Usually within 10 working days but have ordered and received within a week and half, not bad considering they are shipped from India, also there is a $25 shipping fee so make sure you stock up on ancillaries to make it more cost effective.


----------



## Biker Boy (Mar 30, 2012)

yikes, $25 shipping, united pharmacies is £5, think ill just spend the extra £6.50 and get united pharmacies rather than wait for ADC to come back in stock.


----------



## ehale (Jun 26, 2012)

Biker Boy said:


> yikes, $25 shipping, united pharmacies is £5, think ill just spend the extra £6.50 and get united pharmacies rather than wait for ADC to come back in stock.


Hi, I have been buying T3 from Cyprus for over 18 months now , and they are much much cheaper than the other sites I googled at the time, last 100 was 11.99 that included delivery, but they do have an option for larger quantities that work out even cheaper . can't see in paying over the odds for the same product.

They are the Turkish Abdi Ibrahim brand

Hope this helps

Don't know if I can say the site on here ?

slim2u.yolasite.com


----------

